# Bad news



## lizardman59 (Jan 20, 2011)

im MOVING and guess what im moving to tassie nooooo and i have to sell my bobtail back to reptile traders :cry::cry::cry::cry: im going to miss her so much my parents did say i could get another reptile in tassie probably a blotched bluey but i dont think there nearly as awesome as bobtails STUPID RULES:evil: i still like blotched blueys though... does anyone else want to share a time that they had like this


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 20, 2011)

hide it in your pocket WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 20, 2011)

You would be better of trying to sell it privately with enclosure ETC and finding another licensed dealer to do the transfer some will do it for about 50 bucks


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

in tassie you can keep mountain dragons though. check out this thread it MIGHT be of some use.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/mountain-dragon-150793/


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh bugger, shes so pretty, i'll take her!!


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah the real bugger is Tasmanian education system. Have fun with that buddy.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2011)

is it legal to ship from perth to NSW?
im serious, i love your snausage!!


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah it is but the export permit is $180 from what I have been told.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 21, 2011)

you can legally do limited wild collection in Tassie. Start a tiger collection!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Dannyboi! 

....i can afford $180 plus lizard price if ur willing to send her my way,.....


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

You can afford that geez I would love to have that kind of cash but knowing me I would blow it in a week on movies and frogs.

I asked a site about getting in some magnificent tree frogs from WA and they wanted to charge me 200 for the permit and shipping then another 200 for the magnificents I said I'll wait a month and within a week some mags turned up for 30 bucks each.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2011)

lol, ive been drooling over that lizard since he first posted pics!

anyway, got work to do, i'll check back this arvo!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 21, 2011)

You are coming to live with me yay another herper in the state mountain dragons rule !!!!!

Where abouts in tas u moving to we could go to school together


----------



## scorps (Jan 21, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> You are coming to live with me yay another herper in the state mountain dragons rule !!!!!
> 
> Where abouts in tas u moving to we could go to school together



I see a freindship bonding :/


----------



## Smithers (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry you have to move your pet on mate,...I had to do it myself before (private rental) 

At least you will be able to go field herping and keep you catch  

All the best


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 21, 2011)

Where abouts in tas????????????????? How old u?


----------



## lizardman59 (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont know where my mum said somewhere around kettering probably and chris1 id love to give her to you but i cant because my license doesnt let me sell unless they are dealers really sorry


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 22, 2011)

You can sell it to whoever you want you just have to find a dealer willing to do the transaction for a reasonable price. I would love to know how much you will be offered for it by the place of purchase. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't want it back.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jan 22, 2011)

well ken is a nice guy our enclosure was like 600 and he gave it to us 400 because one of the sliding doors ditnt slide aswell as the other (reptile traders) sure ill get a pretty good price


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 24, 2011)

darn kettering is 4hrs away from me


----------



## jinin (Jan 24, 2011)

lizardman59 said:


> well ken is a nice guy our enclosure was like 600 and he gave it to us 400 because one of the sliding doors ditnt slide aswell as the other (reptile traders) sure ill get a pretty good price


 
Ken Is a great guy, I just bought some dragons from him! And yes Chris $180 Export fee + $30 Import fee + $10 per animal over 5 animals to export then + $150 Freight.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

jinin said:


> $180 Export fee + $30 Import fee + $10 per animal over 5 animals to export then + $150 Freight.



Sounds like Robbery - everyone this is a govenment stick up hand over ya reptiles, cash , and ya memories we ll take the lot !!!!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing to do with being nice or not, from a business point of view there would be little point in buying it back unless it was for next to nothing. It may be worth checking your sales options is all.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 24, 2011)

Not yet, I might be off to boarding school in England, so if that's the case I'll probably keep them but get my Dad to take care of them. But even if I don't go to boarding school, I'm still moving to England when I graduate uni, so either way they'll be given up eventually


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 24, 2011)

geebus, that is daylight robbery!! The plain old $180 fee was a bit steep but i could have dealt with that, but another $180 is going a bit far,......

thanks for considering it tho,....you must be heartbroken having to give her up.


----------



## jinin (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha, well I guess in the end it comes down to how much you want the animals that you are buying from WA. Rainbow Serpent, think about all of the cool reptiles you could keep over there! Some of our natives are more common in captivity there then they are here, for instance Tympanocryptis tetraporophora.


----------



## Oliver5 (Jan 28, 2011)

*tassie rulles*



Tassie97 said:


> You are coming to live with me yay another herper in the state mountain dragons rule !!!!!
> 
> Where abouts in tas u moving to we could go to school together


 hi it is a bit anoying that u cant export animales but we catch our herps
i love tassie


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 28, 2011)

I had to sell my motley cornsnake 3 years ago ( My first proper captive reptile) 2 hours before my flight to Australia departed...it was quite sad actually. Unfortunately these things can't be helped. Goodluck, I'm sure the lizard will be just fine if it's in good hands.

-Will


----------



## lizardman59 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yyyyayayayyaya im not moving we have decided to stay


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

lizardman59 said:


> Yyyyayayayyaya im not moving we have decided to stay


 
Awesome news 
It would suck to sell your shingleback and move to a cold hole with no pythons and only one dragon sp


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 14, 2011)

does that mean you got to keep ur snausage?


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 3, 2011)

yes yes that does mean i get to keep my snausage


----------



## ianinoz (Jul 3, 2011)

Bet your lizard will be pleased too. 

Wont have to break in and train another owner.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 3, 2011)

The only thing in Tassie I would want to keep you cannot even keep there. 

Pedra Branka Skink.

Awesome that you got to stay.


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks man


----------

